# Another new xdm 9mm owner



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

Picked it up on wed. schedule has not allowed me to get it to the range:smt022. I had the 4" xd&xdm in my hands and the xdm said "buy me".


----------



## cavie187 (Nov 30, 2008)

Money well spent. I have just broken the 1500rnd mark in my XDM40 that I bought in November. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Madhouse27 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm in too!*

RCR14, I'm in the same boat with you. I got mine on Monday and have had one meeting or another every night this week. I can't wait to go put some rounds through it. I too had the XD9 and the XDM9 side by side and the XDM was talking a little louder to me. I bowed out of some ice fishing plans tommorrow in order to go try it out. I'll report in with my initial thoughts. Please do the same.


----------



## rpriore (Feb 17, 2009)

:smt168Must have been the week for xdm 9 pick ups because just like rcr14 I also got my new xdm 9 on wednesday, but I am going to wait until march 3rd to put any rounds through it because being newb to semi-auto pistols I have a one on one training course with an instructer for safety and operation of the pistol. :smt168


----------



## JasBrit (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking forward to your impressions, all of you that just got yours. I have an XD 45 and while I really like it, I can't afford the ammo for much practice. I am considering adding a 9mm to the collection so that I can go to the range more often. Keep me posted on how it does!


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

does anyone with the xdm9 have trouble with the magazine speed loader?
the piece thats supposed to go into the mag on mine is to wide and will not fit. ive talked to a few people and its made for both the .40 and 9 together and the people with the .40 say it works fine ,but ive spoken toa few with the 9 that have the same problem as me, think im gonna take some sandpaper to it to help it fit in the mag, its just a smigen to wide and i dont wanna try to pry the mag lips wider, even after i put a bullet in mag its still to wide to push that round down to load the next one


----------



## Madhouse27 (Feb 22, 2009)

*loader trouble*

Diskgolfer, Man I thought it was just me. It seems like they threw the wrong one in the case. I wonder if there is an XDM specific loader available?


----------



## BigHoss2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I also got my new xdm9 on Wensday, but I was able to shoot a IDPA practice match that night. I'm impressed. this gun is very comfortable to shoot. only had 12 down out of 75 rounds. this is my new compition gun. so far so good.Hoss


----------



## nanahara (Mar 4, 2009)

nice post


----------



## artman (Mar 2, 2009)

I just picked up my XD(M) 9mm last Thursday and love it!!! Put about 200 rounds through it already. Initial impressions= I likey. :smt023


----------

